# [SOLVED] SM Bus Controller on eMachine



## mcharley94 (May 14, 2007)

Hey All,

I recently had a hard drive failure on my eMachine, subsequently losing the system recovery partition as well, leaving me to rely on the web to find any drivers that Windows XP could not. I was able to find and download all but one driver, including the ATI graphics driver, but it did not contain the SM Bus Controller driver as others have indicated it would. 

I will try and provide as much info in regards to the system as I can in hopes that someone can help me find the right driver. It is an eMachine T3516, here are the specifications as listed on eMachines support page......

T3516
CPU : Intel® Celeron® D Processor 352
(512KB L2 cache, 3.20GHz, 533MHz FSB) 
Operating System : Genuine Microsoft® Windows® XP Home SP2 (now SP3)
Chipset : ATI Radeon™ Xpress 200 
Memory : 512MB DDR PC3200 (now 1GB) Expandable to 2GB 
Hard Drive : 120GB (7200rpm, 2MB cache) 
Optical Drive : 48x CD-RW/DVD combo drive 
Video : ATI Radeon™ X200-based integrated graphics
Up to 128MB of shared video memory
PCI-Express® (PCI-E x16) slot available 
Sound : 6-channel (5.1) high-definition audio 
Network : 10/100Mbps integrated Ethernet LAN (RJ-45 port) 
Modem : 56K ITU v.92-ready fax/modem (RJ-11 port) 
Peripherals : Standard multifunction keyboard, 2-button wheel mouse, amplified stereo speakers (USB powered) 
Ports/Other : 6 USB 2.0 (2 in front, 4 in back), VGA external connector, serial port, parallel port, 2 PS/2 ports (keyboard and mouse), 5 audio ports (2 in front, 3 in back) 

The motherboard itself has the numbers "E210882" embossed on it, which I have tried to use in an attempt to find the chipset driver, but have not had any luck thus far. Too, referencing these numbers does result in a few found motherboards, but based on the jpg's I have seen of them there are more expansion slots than the one I have. My board has one video slot, one PCI-E slot and two PCI slots, where as the ones I am seeing online have 3 or 4 PCI slots and are from other manufacturers.

Everything appears to be working just fine with exception to the SM Bus Controller having an exclaimation point next to it in the Device Manager indicating no driver installed.

Any assistance in helping me resolve this would be greatly appreciated.

TY :wink:


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: SM Bus Controller on eMachine*

You can find the drivers for Windows XP from the eMachine Support site

Go *here* and choose your system model (don't forget to choose Windows xp)


----------



## mcharley94 (May 14, 2007)

*Re: SM Bus Controller on eMachine*

TY, makinu1der2, for the reply. I meant to add in my first post that I have already gone to eMachines support page for my particular system and from what I seen there is no driver for the SM Bus Controller. I have tried both Chipset drivers found that is suggested and neither of them will install, telling me that my system does not support the chipst drivers they offer when I attempt to do so :4-dontkno

In case this helps the Device Instance ID is as follows...

PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4372&SUBSYS_6047107B&REV_81\3&B1BFB68&0&A0

I did a google search using the above but so far am still striking out.


----------



## mcharley94 (May 14, 2007)

*Re: SM Bus Controller on eMachine*

OK, I was able to resolve the issue by downloading a shareware version of Hardware Helper and running a scan. By doing so I was able to discover that the chipset in question was an AMD Southbridge. Using that information I navigated to AMD's support page and found the correct driver under the Optional Downloads tab within Motherboard/Integrated Video once I indicated my OS.

Once again, Google is our friend, as is TSF. I thank you all for being here. Though I ultimatly resolved this issue on my own I reference TSF quite often when in need of technical support beyond my knowledge and you rarely, if ever let me down. It is always good to know I can come here for support.

Kudos TSF ray:


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Thanks for posting back with the solution


----------

